# Milan: oggi 3 positivi al Covid: Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli.



## 7vinte (5 Gennaio 2022)

Comunicato Ufficiale del Milan: oggi 3 positivi al covid.

*Sky: il Milan non riporta i nomi ma oggi all'allenamento mancavano Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli*


----------



## 7vinte (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Sky: il Milan non riporta i nomi ma oggi all'allenamento mancavano Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli*


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Calabria 
Tomori 
Romagnoli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2022)

Chi ci va in difesa, Paperino?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan non riporta i nomi ma oggi all'allenamento mancavano Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli*



Siamo senza difesa

Ahahahhhah

Bestemmie, solo bestemmie.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Per rispettare la privacy quindi del malcapitato abbiamo fatto si che il positivo ne infettasse altri due?
Siamo troppo avanti.


----------



## Giofa (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunicato Ufficiale del Milan: 3 positivi al covid.


Quindi altri tre oltre i due già noti? Evviva


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan non riporta i nomi ma oggi all'allenamento mancavano Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli*



Perfetto. Fermate tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Fermate tutto.



Fossero gobbi campionato sospeso per un mese.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Gennaio 2022)

Giocatevi il 2 della Roma a quota 4 prima che crolli,entreranno come lame nel burro.


----------



## Giofa (5 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Fermate tutto.


Detto in tempi non sospetti, con queste regole assurdo giocare


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fossero gobbi campionato sospeso per un mese.



Sinceramente vedere un campionato deciso dalle Asl non mi appassiona per niente. Meglio fermare tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Giocatevi il 2 della Roma a quota 4 prima che crolli,entreranno come lame nel burro.



Vediamo se si gioca..

E vediamo se non ne saltano fuori altri nel Milan e altri nella Roma


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Gennaio 2022)

Quindi fuori Kjaer, Tomori, Romagnoli, Calabria? La sfiga che abbiamo quest’anno è davvero impressionante


----------



## Baba (5 Gennaio 2022)

Quindi sono Tata, mister x di ieri e mister y di oggi? Oppure 3 solo oggi?


----------



## Mauricio (5 Gennaio 2022)

Krunic difensore centrale, è la sua occasione


----------



## Swaitak (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calabria
> Tomori
> Romagnoli


domani si comanda con Gabbia-Pierino-Florenzi


----------



## 7vinte (5 Gennaio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Quindi sono Tata, mister x di ieri e mister y di oggi? Oppure 3 solo oggi?


3 solo oggi, i postivi sono 5


----------



## Baba (5 Gennaio 2022)

Kalulu Gabbia i 2 centrali


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vediamo se si gioca..
> 
> E vediamo se non ne saltano fuori altri nel Milan e altri nella Roma


Stai certo che si gioca e Zaniolo Abraham Mikhytarian sembrerà abbiano gli scii ai piedi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2022)

A questo punto chiediamo il rinvio pure noi


----------



## chicagousait (5 Gennaio 2022)

Siamo senza difesa. Benissimo così. Qualcuno di voi è disposto a giocare in difesa?


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Al momento giocheremmo con florenzi kalulu gabbia theo in difesa. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Non si puo giocare in ste condizioni


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Gennaio 2022)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Quindi fuori Kjaer, Tomori, Romagnoli, Calabria? La sfiga che abbiamo quest’anno è davvero impressionante


Oltre a Bennacer e Kessie ovviamente..


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Se anche in questa pandemia della serie A l'inter ne esce indenne direi che nel loro sangue c'è il segreto per superare il virus. 
Qualcuno li analizzi.
Non è possibile .


----------



## R41D3N (5 Gennaio 2022)

Eccola la...in extremis la solita incredibile assurda sfiga. Mai che sia di la...mi raccomando!! A questo punto inutile anche scendere in campo. Ne prendiamo 7 senza difesa


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunicato Ufficiale del Milan: 3 positivi al covid.


ahahha pazzesco.. difesa florenzi gabbia kalulu theo obbligata.. e non abbiamo nessuna riserva per nessuno dei 4 difensori. Pazzesco


----------



## Swaitak (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se anche in questa pandemia della serie A l'inter ne esce indenne direi che nel loro sangue c'è il segreto per superare il virus.
> Qualcuno li analizzi.
> Non è possibile .


non a caso sono cinesi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Eccola la...in extremis la solita incredibile assurda sfiga. Mai che sia di la...mi raccomando!! A questi punto inutile anche scendere in campo. Me prendiamo 7



L'extremis è ancora lontano...

Alle 17 di domani ne avremo altri 5 come minimo.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Gennaio 2022)

Gabbia Kalulu 

complimenti comunque alla società che ancora non ha preso il difensore, questo è il risultato


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Gabbia Kalulu
> 
> complimenti comunque alla società che ancora non ha preso il difensore, questo è il risultato


Aspettano i giorni del condor.


----------



## Gamma (5 Gennaio 2022)

Assurdo


----------



## Hellscream (5 Gennaio 2022)

Tre cose.

1) salutiamo altri 3 punti.
2) Tutta la seria A ha fuori mezza squadra per covid, TRANNE UNA i cui contagiati sono ZERO.
3) È il campionato più falsato della storia.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Gennaio 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Gabbia Kalulu
> 
> complimenti comunque alla società che ancora non ha preso il difensore, questo è il risultato


Ok tutto ma il mercato si è aperto avantieri suvvia


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento giocheremmo con florenzi kalulu gabbia theo in difesa. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Non si puo giocare in ste condizioni


Sai che gliene frega alla società.


----------



## Roger84 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Che rabbia!


----------



## mil77 (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 3 solo oggi, i postivi sono 5


Beh direi che 5 in 3 giorni è un focolaio. In teoria asl dovrebbe intervenire


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tre cose.
> 
> 1) salutiamo altri 3 punti.
> 2) Tutta la seria A ha fuori mezza squadra per covid, TRANNE UNA i cui contagiati sono ZERO.
> 3) È il campionato più falsato della storia.


Oppure qualcuno non comunica i contagiati..


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ok tutto ma il mercato si è aperto avantieri suvvia


La Fiorentina ha già preso piatek.


----------



## raducioiu (5 Gennaio 2022)

Va bene tutto purché ci sia uniformità. E qui non c'è visto che le ASL decidono come gli pare e in modo diverso. O si gioca tutti con le stesse regole (con la difficoltà della variabile covid e con l'ausilio delle squadre primavera) per quanto bizzarre o davvero è tutto falsato.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

scusate ma se Tomori ha fatto la conferenza stampa oggi come fa ad avere il covid ?


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunicato Ufficiale del Milan: oggi 3 positivi al covid.
> 
> *Sky: il Milan non riporta i nomi ma oggi all'allenamento mancavano Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli*


.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aspettano i giorni del condor.


Si, assurdo. 

Aspettano il 31 per elemosinare fino alle fine, e meno male che siamo tornati in Champions.

Non ci sono soldi e nemmeno uno stralcio di progetto, vergogna tutti


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ok tutto ma il mercato si è aperto avantieri suvvia


Kjaer si è fatto male l'1 Dicembre, una società seria comprava il giocatore prima ed era così già a disposizione, ma non ci sono soldi ed idee.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Gennaio 2022)

io aspetterei a fare probabili formazioni visto che mancano circa venti ore alla partita


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> scusate ma se Tomori ha fatto la conferenza stampa oggi come fa ad avere il covid ?



In casa Milan può succedere di tutto  

Comunque si sapeva,la vigilia regala sempre grandi sorprese....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Cvd… la vigilia è sempre funesta. Stavolta peró record.. 3 titolari in una botta sola. E intera difesa senza cambi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento giocheremmo con florenzi kalulu gabbia theo in difesa. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Non si puo giocare in ste condizioni



Serve una sospensione se si vuole dare un minimo di credibilità a questo campionato.


----------



## Solo (5 Gennaio 2022)

Taaaaaaaac. Come previsto.


----------



## danjr (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunicato Ufficiale del Milan: oggi 3 positivi al covid.
> 
> *Sky: il Milan non riporta i nomi ma oggi all'allenamento mancavano Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli*


Una farsa chiamata serie A, ragazzi oggi finisce la mia passione, a me non frega più nulla sinceramente


----------



## mil77 (5 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Oppure qualcuno non comunica i contagiati..


Ma va Lotito non lo farebbe mai...


----------



## Franz64 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Domani mattina altro giro di tamponi, mica è finita


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Cvd… la vigilia è sempre funesta. Stavolta peró record.. 3 titolari in una botta sola. E intera difesa senza cambi.



Sisi, avevamo scritto di aspettare la vigilia e.... taaaaaacccccccc


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunicato Ufficiale del Milan: oggi 3 positivi al covid.
> 
> *Sky: il Milan non riporta i nomi ma oggi all'allenamento mancavano Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli*



Tre dosi di vaccino e viaggiamo verso i 200k contagi al giorno e squadre di Serie A ridotte all'osso.

Ma guai a dire qualcosa contro, eh.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

sulla gazzetta dice tre giocatori più tatarusanu, quindi quello di ieri non specificato chi era ?
uno dello staff ?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In casa Milan può succedere di tutto
> 
> si sapeva,la vigilia regala sempre grandi sorprese....



Non sappiamo ancora cosa ci aspetta fino a domani...


----------



## mil77 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Domani mattina altro giro di tamponi, mica è finita


Beh a sto punto conviene quasi che ne escano altri (magari nello staff) così asl interviene x focolaio.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Gennaio 2022)

colpa del tata ha fatto focacce per tutti e questi sono i risultati


----------



## mil77 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque se non sbaglio abbiamo a disposizione 15 giocatori (al netto di qualche primavera aggregato che spero proprio di no). Sarebbe da vedere se scendiamo sotto i 13 se la società decide si usare lo slot del rinvio o no...come del resto sono curioso di vedere cosa farà domani il napoli


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunicato Ufficiale del Milan: oggi 3 positivi al covid.
> 
> *Sky: il Milan non riporta i nomi ma oggi all'allenamento mancavano Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli*


L’avevo scritto oggi pomeriggio che qualcuno non s’era allenato e c’era un nuovo giro di tamponi…


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Gennaio 2022)

perchè ad altri hanno rinviato le partite e noi ovviamente no ?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> perchè ad altri hanno rinviato le partite e noi ovviamente no ?



Va beh vedremo.

Non lo fanno mica a mezzanotte, domani magari lo faranno


----------



## mil77 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> perchè ad altri hanno rinviato le partite e noi ovviamente no ?


Perché asl di Milano x noi ha disposto un altro giro di tamponi domani. In base ai risultati decideranno cosa fare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché asl di Milano x noi ha disposto un altro giro di tamponi domani. In base ai risultati decideranno cosa fare



Vuoi che non saltino fuori altri 2-3 positivi ?  
pensare che fino a 3-4 giorni fa eravamo una delle pochissime squadre senza casi covid


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan non riporta i nomi ma oggi all'allenamento mancavano Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli*


Ma bloccare tutto no?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2022)

che mandria di scemi.
solo noi sempre alla vigilia, così non ne saltano 1 ma 3 di partite.
ma lo vedete che in questa società è tutto ridicolo?
nel milan di berlusconi ci sarebbero stati ZERO contagi al 100%.
qui fan tutti quel cacchio che gli pare.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che mandria di scemi.
> solo noi sempre alla vigilia, così non ne saltano 1 ma 3 di partite.
> ma lo vedete che in questa società è tutto ridicolo?
> nel milan di berlusconi ci sarebbero stati ZERO contagi al 100%.
> qui fan tutti quel cacchio che gli pare.


Dai su. Ci sono positivi in ogni dove e non finisce qui. Domani ne usciranno altri in tutte le squadre.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché asl di Milano x noi ha disposto un altro giro di tamponi domani. In base ai risultati decideranno cosa fare


Ma le asl lavorano solo per i clubs?
I comuni mortali aspettano settimane per avere un tampone e il risultato e a questi gli fanno un tampone al giorno e si impegnano pure a bloccare competizioni?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dai su. Ci sono positivi in ogni dove e non finisce qui. Domani ne usciranno altri in tutte le squadre.


L'inter è covid free.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter è covid free.


Ne hanno 3 e ne usciranno altri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dai su. Ci sono positivi in ogni dove e non finisce qui. Domani ne usciranno altri in tutte le squadre.


solo bologna verona udinese e salernitana ci battono.
noi sempre sugli scudi se c'è da avere delle assenze, sempre.

comunque per le feste dovevano chiudere, guarda te che macello. i veri idioti..... bastavano 15 giorni per evitare sto casino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo bologna e salernitana ci battono.
> noi sempre sugli scudi se c'è da avere delle assenze, sempre.
> 
> comunque per le feste dovevano chiudere, guarda te che macello. i veri idioti..... bastavano 15 giorni per evitare sto casino.



Pensare che ieri,mentre si faceva il toto-nome per il prossimo positivo,Tomori era in testa a tutte le classifiche 
Ora speriamo che domani non succeda qualcosa anche a maignan


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia, lo sapevo io che doveva succedere il giorno prima della partita.
Non ci sono più parole oramai. Maledetti preparatori"!11!1!


----------



## KingSheva (6 Gennaio 2022)

vabbè questa è sfiga


----------



## sampapot (6 Gennaio 2022)

a questo punto consiglio ai positivi di infettare tutti gli altri...così l'ats sospende la partita...scendere in campo con questa formazione è un suicidio...se poi contiamo anche gli infortunati e gli assenti....vorrei tanto sapere con quale criterio l'ats blocca lo svolgimento della partita...n° di positivi? l'inter l'anno scorso, con 4 positivi non giocò...noi siamo già a 4 oggi...figuriamoci domani


----------



## JoKeR (6 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque siamo i maghi della pretattica… abbiamo svelato i nuovi positivi solo alle 23 
Rido per non piangere.. ripeto: il genere umano merita l’estinzione.


----------



## Solo (6 Gennaio 2022)

Immagino che oggi prima della partita faranno un altro giro di tamponi, così magari ne beccano altri...


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ne hanno 3 e ne usciranno altri.


capirai.....a parte dzeko hanno satriano e cordaz, 2 elementi imprescindibili proprio. 

il culo che ha l'inter è una cosa inspiegabile.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Qua si vedrà quanto pesano Maldini e Gazidis, con il Gallo sta partita non si sarebbe giocata neanche pregando in cinese


----------



## Davidoff (6 Gennaio 2022)

Siamo ridicoli oltre ogni limite, non ho più parole. Date lo scudetto ai cugini e sospendete sta farsa, non se ne può più.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Qua si vedrà quanto pesano Maldini e Gazidis, con il Gallo sta partita non si sarebbe giocata neanche pregando in cinese


Cosa vuoi che facciano i due campioni di stile...


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina ha già preso piatek.


Ed Ikone,da 1 mese.


----------



## Stex (6 Gennaio 2022)

Avevano sintomi? Xké fare il tampone mi chiedo, ormai sta influenza ha stufato


----------

